# People blocking you from reversing....



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Why do they do it?! That big white light looking at you means get out the way you fucktard! Then her passenger sat there looking at me as if I was the stupid one?! I nearly got out to tell her move or your piece of shit gets it with my foot!

Urgh rant over

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

always helps reversing into a space, then you can drive out easier.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

lolly lolly lolly calm down :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Or how about they don't stop behind a car that already has it's reversing light on lol

I am calm she was just a fucktard lol

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I am calm she was just a fucktard lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Plenty of those about :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, Perhaps some she's or even he's don't know what a reversing light is/means. 
Are you sure your reverse light is working. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Positive I could see the reflection lol

J
Xx


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Maybe a good reason to do the double reverse light mod :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So that she can be a double fucktard in future?

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> So that she can be a double fucktard in future?
> J
> Xx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> So that she can be a double fucktard in future?
> 
> J
> Xx


 :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Getting your tits out might help! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

.....to another girl? Er or not

J
Xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spike said:


> always helps reversing into a space, then you can drive out easier.


Unless your going shopping and need to fill the boot when you get back :wink:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > always helps reversing into a space, then you can drive out easier.
> ...


Good point, I still reverse in at the shops, and just stuggle with the shopping, but then as I park well away from the store entrance, the spaces either side are normally clear, so easy to take trolley to rear of car


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I only nipped to co op to get sour cream lol took the first two spaces.....yes two! Go in the car saw it pull up behind me, watched this fucktard get out looking at me as I turned the car on and stuck her in reverse then continue to look at me while she let someone out......then they just sat there looking?! Probably heard me say quite loud "fucktards are us I see" lol

J
Xx


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Get over it - some dumbfecks don't even understand a white light at the rear.

Here's a novel idea : get out of the car, walk back and say 'sorry - I'm trying to get out but your car is in the way - could you move please?'


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Most of the fucktards in thatcham don't understand manners you have to talk to them on their level

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

You don't have all red rears? Your car is clearly broken. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No I like the white light lol

J
Xx


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

You think you have problems Jess.
Try driving a truck!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

At least in a truck you can say "oh sorry didn't see you stop in a stupid place" lol

J
Xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I only nipped to co op to get sour cream lol took the first two spaces.....yes two! Go in the car saw it pull up behind me, watched this fucktard get out looking at me as I turned the car on and stuck her in reverse then continue to look at me while she let someone out......then they just sat there looking?! Probably heard me say quite loud "fucktards are us I see" lol
> 
> J
> Xx


So you parked in two spaces, then got pissy because someone who had the right of way didn't move for you?? And *they're* the ones in the wrong??


----------



## seaniemed (Jan 7, 2014)

You, Lollypop, have serious anger issues.

Meditation or yoga perhaps?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I only nipped to co op to get sour cream lol took the first two spaces.....yes two! Go in the car saw it pull up behind me, watched this fucktard get out looking at me as I turned the car on and stuck her in reverse then continue to look at me while she let someone out......then they just sat there looking?! Probably heard me say quite loud "fucktards are us I see" lol
> ...


It's ok to block someone into a parking space by parking directly behind them NOT in a parking space. Don't most supermarkets have drop off points for this sort of thing?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> It's ok to block someone into a parking space by parking directly behind them NOT in a parking space. Don't most supermarkets have drop off points for this sort of thing?


Unless I've missed something, the other driver didn't park.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

spike said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


+1


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > It's ok to block someone into a parking space by parking directly behind them NOT in a parking space. Don't most supermarkets have drop off points for this sort of thing?
> ...


The other driver didnt park but they could clearly see I was going to reverse and still continued to stop right behind me when they could have stopped further back.......yes I parked across two spaces to avoid getting someone else's door smacked into my car......yes its wrong, was the car park busy? no

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

seaniemed said:


> You, Lollypop, have serious anger issues.
> 
> Meditation or yoga perhaps?


I dont have anger issues I'm just fiesty

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> The other driver didnt park but they could clearly see I was going to reverse and still continued to stop right behind me when they could have stopped further back.......yes I parked across two spaces to avoid getting someone else's door smacked into my car......yes its wrong, was the car park busy? no
> 
> J
> xx


Yes, but you don't have a god-given right to reverse out a parking space when you choose. You have to wait till it's clear, even if that means letting someone stop behind you while they drop someone off. Maybe they didn't see your lights till after they'd stopped, and then after seeing you getting worked up, mouthing abuse, they decided to become the slowest driver in the world just to piss you off (I know I would, especially if I saw someone deliberately taking up two spaces right by the shop).

Anyway, at worst they were a little inconsiderate, but then so were you by taking up two spaces so I don't think you can take the moral high ground in this one.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not saying I have the "moral high ground" at all......why would you stop behind someone who is reversing instead of pulling into a parking space of which there were more of? geez you cant tell me you've been whiter than white whilst driving and if you say you have been then I dont believe you.....and I wasnt right by the shop there were plenty of spaces either side of me

You can chose to "piss" me off all you want, this is the flame room go and troll on someone else

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> ..yes I parked across two spaces to avoid getting someone else's door smacked into my car......yes its wrong, was the car park busy? no
> 
> J
> xx


Why is it wrong, supermarkets well where i am in Scotland own the land, they then paint white boxes on it to cram as many cars in as possible. This unfortunately means that car doors cannot open fully and morons inevitably swing the doors open and damage cars next to them.

I do it all the time, take 2 spaces that is, or a parent and child space. why should I be forced into accepting the undersized imaginary box Tesco decides I should park in. I spend enough money in their store, I'll bloody well park where I please. 

However I wouldn't park in a disabled bay. People might actually need these.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm not saying I have the "moral high ground" at all......why would you stop behind someone who is reversing instead of pulling into a parking space of which there were more of? geez you cant tell me you've been whiter than white whilst driving and if you say you have been then I dont believe you.....and I wasnt right by the shop there were plenty of spaces either side of me
> 
> You can chose to "piss" me off all you want, this is the flame room go and troll on someone else
> 
> ...


Well, it seems a little rich to judge another driver for being inconsiderate when you were sat across two bays at the time - something you admit was wrong. It doesn't matter if I'm 'whiter than white' while driving - although I can certainly say I've never parked across two bays in my life and never will. You said you took the "first two spaces", which I interpreted as being next to the shop. Not that it matters where they were really.

And please, don't start acting the martyr just because I've disagreed with you. No one is trolling here, unless your definition of 'trolling' is just 'not taking your side'.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> why should I be forced into accepting the undersized imaginary box Tesco decides I should park in.





brian1978 said:


> supermarkets ... own the land


Answered your own question there. :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > why should I be forced into accepting the undersized imaginary box Tesco decides I should park in.
> ...


Whatever, I'll park where I please how I please in supermarket carparks. If they value my custom they will have to accept that.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I think its pretty out of order to park over 2 spaces right by the shop. Quite often I'll use 2 spaces but only if I'm on the furthest side of the car park. I also make sure I always reverse into a space however awkward it might be.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> I think its pretty out of order to park over 2 spaces right by the shop. Quite often I'll use 2 spaces but only if I'm on the furthest side of the car park. I also make sure I always reverse into a space however awkward it might be.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


I agree kev. In hindsight of my rant I do tend to take 2 that are not close. Perhaps 100 yards from the door and with free spaces around it. I will take a parent and child one next to the door in a second, simply because 95% of the parents that use them abuse the privilege anyway, either having a teenager that doesn't even come into the store or a young child that frankly should be encouraged to exercise anyway.

But reversing in I will do when I'm only getting a small amount as the supermarkets where I live insist on putting a stupid bollard or rail behind every space, so if I reverse up against it I can't get the boot open or it obstructs me.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Parents trying to get kids out of child seats, or the kids themselves are the most common cause of car park door dents, so by using the wide spaces allocated to them, you just force them out into the small spaces to mess up someone elses car.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm not saying I have the "moral high ground" at all......why would you stop behind someone who is reversing instead of pulling into a parking space of which there were more of? geez you cant tell me you've been whiter than white whilst driving and if you say you have been then I dont believe you.....and I wasnt right by the shop there were plenty of spaces either side of me
> 
> You can chose to "piss" me off all you want, this is the flame room go and troll on someone else
> 
> ...


Ohh Jessica, you're so sexy when you get angry!...LOL.. :lol:

On a serious note, I wouldn't really take up 2 spaces near the entrance! You never know what some people might do to your car ...You might even find a pic of your car on youparklikeacunt.com!!! 

I normally park well away from the entrance and where it's "quiet" but you still can some cock muncher who will park his piece of shit next to mine!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> you just force them out into the small spaces to mess up someone elses car.


Well my car is safe then :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > you just force them out into the small spaces to mess up someone elses car.
> ...


Of course, and exactly the attitude I'd expect of anyone who deliberately uses two spaces or the parent and child spaces. :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Well I have no dents on my doors. And as far as other people in supermarkets are concerned I really don't care. I have far far more pressing issues to worry about, like will I get tikka or Thai green for that chicken I bought. 

It's pinching a cheeky extra parking space spandex, really who cares?

If they really are that desperate for a parent and child, they can simply wait a few seconds for one to become free.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Maybe a good reason to do the double reverse light mod :lol:





Lollypop86 said:


> So that she can be a double fucktard in future?
> 
> J
> Xx


 Priceless! 

_Have you given up smoking for the new year Jess?_


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


Perhaps if you'd parked in just *one* space the other driver could have used the second parking space thus avoid stopping behind you?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Perhaps if you'd parked in just *one* space the other driver could have used the second parking space thus avoid stopping behind you?


As jess has said, a few times I think. Thier was plenty of other empty spaces, . What makes you think she took up the only 2 free spaces in the entire supermarket car park? :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> spearhunter#2 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a good reason to do the double reverse light mod :lol:
> ...


No I haven't  lol why? Because I don't want to 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if you'd parked in just *one* space the other driver could have used the second parking space thus avoid stopping behind you?
> ...


What because all of the other 20+ spaces had an invisible bollard in them? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

have you guys seen this?

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... &mid=&nmt=


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lmfao I don't park like a fucktard lol just with the wheels slightly over the line lol and if the car parks reach full I always try and go end space so then no1 can moan!

J
Xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think anyone who parks across two spaces at the far side of a car park - with ample spaces available - should get a discount voucher for cheaper petrol. They clearly have more "common sense" than "political correctness" (or whatever you want to call the blind following of "rules" on private land. I did it myself for the first time ever today, no cars anywhere near me for at least 20m and scores of spaces available.
And another thing, it's private land. Like Brian says they can make up whatever "rules" they like, but unless I sign something I'm not entering into any contract with anybody. Same goes for parking "charges" on private land - keep sending me your "invoices" - I'll see you in court ! (Yeah riiight)


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't think parking in 2 spaces is an issue as long as there are plenty of free spaces and you do it far enough away from the entrance to wherever your parking. Piss the wrong person off though by parking over 2 spaces and you will get more damage than if you had parked in a single space. I've just got back from the gym and the car park is always rammed, I'm lucky to find one space let alone 2 next 2 each other, if I did use 2 spaces I'm sure it would cause a fair bit of trouble. Although if you do ever get hassled for parking over 2 spaces just tell them you have Schizophrenia so you're using one each.

Yesterday though I did use a handicap space when I nipped into Tesco, bloke next to me asked what my handicap was, I replied 'Tourettes, Now fuck off you Prick!'

Actually I did use a handicapped space but it was the furthest one of 20 and it was midnight and I wasn't expecting Tesco's to have and influx of handicapped people at that time of night.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

kevbeans said:


> Yesterday though I did use a handicap space when I nipped into Tesco, bloke next to me asked what my handicap was, I replied 'Tourettes, Now fuck off you Prick!'


Haha genius :-D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if you'd parked in just *one* space the other driver could have used the second parking space thus avoid stopping behind you?
> ...


Errrr, I didn't assume (or said) that there were only two free spaces?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

spike said:


> have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... &mid=&nmt=


 422 pages!! And that was vol 2! 



Lollypop86 said:


> Lmfao I don't park like a fucktard lol just with the wheels slightly over the line lol and if the car parks reach full I always try and go end space so then no1 can moan!
> 
> J
> Xx


 I had to look this up.  http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/fucktard

_Just expanding my vocab._ :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> I think anyone who parks across two spaces at the far side of a car park - with ample spaces available - should get a discount voucher for cheaper petrol. They clearly have more "common sense" than "political correctness" (or whatever you want to call the blind following of "rules" on private land. I did it myself for the first time ever today, no cars anywhere near me for at least 20m and scores of spaces available.
> And another thing, it's private land. Like Brian says they can make up whatever "rules" they like, but unless I sign something I'm not entering into any contract with anybody. Same goes for parking "charges" on private land - keep sending me your "invoices" - I'll see you in court ! (Yeah riiight)


It has nothing to do with 'rules' or being prosecuted. It's just common courtesy to other people who may want to park there. Unless you do it late at night in an empty car park, you have no way of knowing how full it's going to get while you're in there. But, lets not pretend that even enters anyones minds when they do it. The only thing they're thinking of is themselves.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Spandex said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > I think anyone who parks across two spaces at the far side of a car park - with ample spaces available - should get a discount voucher for cheaper petrol. They clearly have more "common sense" than "political correctness" (or whatever you want to call the blind following of "rules" on private land. I did it myself for the first time ever today, no cars anywhere near me for at least 20m and scores of spaces available.
> ...


very much like the arsoles that damage your car by opening there car door on to yours, no common courtesy


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

corradoman said:


> very much like the arsoles that damage your car by opening there car door on to yours, no common courtesy


Exactly... the same attitude as the people they're trying to avoid.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Spandy, it must be exhausting being right all the time ! And I'm not being sarcastic - you are, pretty much, right, way too much of the time !
But sometimes mate, you need to just let people be wrong. You're obsessively right, you insist on it to the bitter end ! By all means continue to educate the ignorant masses - but you have to accept that it's never going to happen. You might as well just chill out a bit - and I know you're calm, but you should try to just accept that you live in a world where few people are as conscious, as intelligent or as articulate as you are.

Now ..
Of course common courtesy is always important. But I wonder how much common courtesy you'd extend to someone who put a dent in your car door? All because they don't even get the concept of courtesy !
You just said its ok to take the liberty at night, but surely it doesn't matter what time of day it is. I get your point about not knowing how quickly a place can fill up - but really - it depends on the place. The place I parked today is VAST ! There is no chance that it could fill up from empty to full as you suggest (well not in half an hour, which is how long I took today). A smaller car park - sure, and that's where common sense comes into it. But courtesy to other people wanting to park ONLY comes into it when there aren't enough spaces for everyone.
And whilst I did bring up a secondary issue of parking charges (for overstaying for example) - we are discussing (I think) the ridiculously small spaces that supermarkets give us to park in - hence the dents, hence the need to do SOMETHING to try to avoid them. You say that it's not about the rules, it's about courtesy - so where is the courtesy of the supermarkets when they design these tiny spaces ? 
Now in order to be "right" you're probably going to say how their "courtesy" is providing a parking space in the first place - but actually it would be courteous to provide enough space for all cars. Not just for breeders and badge holders !


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I like the fact that supermarkets have parent & child spaces, keeps them away from my car


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> The place I parked today is VAST ! There is no chance that it could fill up from empty to full as you suggest (well not in half an hour, which is how long I took today).


If it was so huge and so empty, why would you _need_ to take two spaces??


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol mullum you have made my evening I haven't stopped laughing at your post lol

Here's to fucktards *clink*

J
Xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Spandex said:


> If it was so huge and so empty, why would you _need_ to take two spaces??


Well I hear you .. but the question begets this question : who would park right next to a car - even though there were scores of empty spaces all around ? Well, it happens ! And I for one would not trust someone who did that, to open their door carefully next to my car !

Where I parked today there were pillars either side of the two spaces, so once I'd parked in the middle there was no way anyone was gonna try to get anywhere near (well, except maybe a Reliant Robbin) :lol:
Thinking about it, maybe I should've parked diagonally across the two spaces :-D
Now that'd have been statement parking !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Take a pic if you do lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > The place I parked today is VAST ! There is no chance that it could fill up from empty to full as you suggest (well not in half an hour, which is how long I took today).
> ...


I never did the 2 space thing until I got my tt, my last car I used to park in empty bits of the carpark. When I sold it I had about 5 small dents on the sides from eejits banging doors on my car. Since "selfishly" taking 2 spaces it's never happened. I do agree with kev, in that if you start taking up 2 spaces in rammed carparks it's only a matter of time before some angry numpty keys your car.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've parked right at the back of a car park before with no one around me come back and someone's right there next to me?!

My Ibiza drivers side was horrendous and I always used to park as close to the shop or entrance as possible and couldn't believe the amount of times is be sat in the car and some muppet would open their door or me then look at me as if I made them do it?! So lesson learnt

J
Xx


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> I do agree with kev, in that if you start taking up 2 spaces in rammed carparks it's only a matter of time before some angry numpty keys your car.


Whats going on here? Thats 2 posts where we've agreed with each other, this can't carry on or it will upset the balance of life as we know it 

I don't think its just about taking up 2 spaces though, my girlfriend thinks I'm strange because I'll quite often drive round a car park which has a few free spaces but not park till I find the right one. If cars aren't parked in the middle of the space or one of the cars looks battered I won't park next to them. I think the perfect space is the one at the end with the hashed lines next to it so you can park half on each.



Lollypop86 said:


> I've parked right at the back of a car park before with no one around me come back and someone's right there next to me?!
> J
> Xx


I used a car park in snowdonia a while ago and I thought I was the only car around for about 10 miles. Car park was in the middle of nowhere without a single car in it. When I came back to my car the car park was still completely empty apart from one car parked right next to me :x


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

kevbeans said:


> my girlfriend thinks I'm strange because I'll quite often drive round a car park which has a few free spaces but not park till I find the right one. If cars aren't parked in the middle of the space or one of the cars looks battered I won't park next to them. I think the perfect space is the one at the end with the hashed lines next to it so you can park half on each.


Nothing wrong with driving around looking for the best spot. I always do that, and I'll happily park on the far side of a car park in order to get a nice end spot, or a funny shaped one that gives you loads of room.


kevbeans said:


> I used a car park in snowdonia a while ago and I thought I was the only car around for about 10 miles. Car park was in the middle of nowhere without a single car in it. When I came back to my car the car park was still completely empty apart from one car parked right next to me :x


If this was an unmarked gravel car park (which a lot are in Snowdonia) then I don't think that's too surprising. If I was parking in one of those places I'd either park next to a straight edge or next to another car. There's nothing worse than crawling round one of those car parks not being able to find a spot because everyone has parked all over the place, leaving gaps that aren't quite big enough to get a car in, but end up reducing the capacity of the land by a third.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> If this was an unmarked gravel car park (which a lot are in Snowdonia) then I don't think that's too surprising. If I was parking in one of those places I'd either park next to a straight edge or next to another car. There's nothing worse than crawling round one of those car parks not being able to find a spot because everyone has parked all over the place, leaving gaps that aren't quite big enough to get a car in, but end up reducing the capacity of the land by a third.


This would work in a world where everyone thinks like you. But very few people do think like you.

What I think he means, and I've had it too is coming back to a carpark and some moron is parked under 2 feet from you and you have to squeezes into the car. I have no issues with someone parking close to me in an unmarked carpark, but leaving enough room for thier door to fully open without hitting you is the least they could do.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > If this was an unmarked gravel car park (which a lot are in Snowdonia) then I don't think that's too surprising. If I was parking in one of those places I'd either park next to a straight edge or next to another car. There's nothing worse than crawling round one of those car parks not being able to find a spot because everyone has parked all over the place, leaving gaps that aren't quite big enough to get a car in, but end up reducing the capacity of the land by a third.
> ...


Not everyone has to think like that. There will always be people who waste space, but the more people who park sensibly to form an evenly spaced row, the better. It's not an 'all or nothing' situation.

I'm not sure Kev did mean that they parked too close. He just said they parked next to him when they could have parked anywhere else. All I'm saying is that if they parked considerately, but right next to him to start a new row of cars, then I think that's a good thing to do.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Spandex said:


> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> > I used a car park in snowdonia a while ago and I thought I was the only car around for about 10 miles. Car park was in the middle of nowhere without a single car in it. When I came back to my car the car park was still completely empty apart from one car parked right next to me :x
> ...


It was in November at 11am and there were severe weather warnings, the car park was miles from anywhere and I had to get a bus from the car park to where I was going. I wouldn't have expected to see another 5 cars let alone another few hundred that it would have taken to fill the car park. I even parked half way across the car park, deliberately not using one of the first spaces so the next car wouldn't need to park near me. As it turned out we met the occupants of the other car near the summit of Snowdon clinging on to a rock in an 80mph hailstorm, they didn't look very happy


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The likelihood of the carpark filling up isn't really the point. I just think it's perfectly sensible, once the first car has parked, to line up with them. I would probably do the same and I wouldn't give a second thought as to the chances of the car park filling up. It doesn't hurt to line up with the first car there, so it wouldn't cross my mind to avoid doing it on the off chance they came back and thought it was odd.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Spandex said:


> The likelihood of the carpark filling up isn't really the point. I just think it's perfectly sensible, once the first car has parked, to line up with them. I would probably do the same and I wouldn't give a second thought as to the chances of the car park filling up. It doesn't hurt to line up with the first car there, so it wouldn't cross my mind to avoid doing it on the off chance they came back and thought it was odd.


So you would rather park on the other side of the car park and have a 3 minute walk to the bus stop in wind & pouring freezing rain just to park next to the only other car in the car park instead of just parking by the bus stop and getting straight out of your car and into the bus when it arrives?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > The likelihood of the carpark filling up isn't really the point. I just think it's perfectly sensible, once the first car has parked, to line up with them. I would probably do the same and I wouldn't give a second thought as to the chances of the car park filling up. It doesn't hurt to line up with the first car there, so it wouldn't cross my mind to avoid doing it on the off chance they came back and thought it was odd.
> ...


 [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

kevbeans said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > The likelihood of the carpark filling up isn't really the point. I just think it's perfectly sensible, once the first car has parked, to line up with them. I would probably do the same and I wouldn't give a second thought as to the chances of the car park filling up. It doesn't hurt to line up with the first car there, so it wouldn't cross my mind to avoid doing it on the off chance they came back and thought it was odd.
> ...


A three minute walk?? How big is this car park? Google Maps link or it didn't happen...

As I said in an earlier post though, I'd either park next to other cars, or line up with an edge or other feature of the car park. This is just habit, and has nothing to do with how much I expect the car park to fill up while I'm away.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

pedantic
pɪˈdantɪk/
adjective
1.
excessively concerned with minor details or rules; overscrupulous.


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Spandex said:


> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Obviously didn't happen then as I have no idea where the car park was as I'd driven round Snowdonia for half an hour trying to find one. Bored of this now, some people are never wrong...I'm out


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think its more than we just arent right lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Is this still going on! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It will go on till spandex has proved the entire world population, all manuals and reasonable instruction are wrong lol

J
Xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

spike said:


> always helps reversing into a space, then you can drive out easier.


Apart from when your doing the weekly shop at Tesco's! :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Whatever, I'll park where I please how I please in supermarket carparks. If they value my custom they will have to accept that.


I doubt Tesco's would be bothered. I would be more concerned at other motorists seeing that you have taken up two spaces and accidentally ramming a trolley into your car! For that reason alone i always just take up the one space at a supermarket and pray that my car is still in one piece when i return.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever, I'll park where I please how I please in supermarket carparks. If they value my custom they will have to accept that.
> ...


This is why when possible I take a lazy parent and fat child space


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


What if its the other way round?

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mullum said:


> ...
> And another thing, it's private land. Like Brian says they can make up whatever "rules" they like, but unless I sign something I'm not entering into any contract with anybody. Same goes for parking "charges" on private land - keep sending me your "invoices" - I'll see you in court ! (Yeah riiight)


You should read the Protection of freedoms Act 2012:

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/201 ... ts/enacted

When you enter private land without permission you commit a trespass but that normally isn't actionable unless you cause damage or hindrance etc. If, however, the land owner has put up signs with contract terms regarding parking, then as long as they comply with regulatory requirements then you will be deemed to have entered into a legally binding contract regardless of your signature. What's worse is that our kind government also made the registered keeper of the vehicle liable in cases where the driver can't be identified.

Prior to the 2012 act they could contact the registered keeper through the DVLA records but the keeper, not being obliged to disclose the driver to a private operator could just ignore correspondence and because only the driver was liable there was no chance of a civil claim succeeding. Now the keeper is responsible in law they can mount a successful prosecution. As a result of this they have become more confident and can make your life a misery with court action and harassment from debt collectors. Thanks government :roll:

They do have to follow the rules and show that any claim (limited to £100) is reasonable and there is an appeals ombudsman now but you may regret ignoring anything that comes through the post demanding money these days.

I had a demand the other week as I went over a free six hour allowance period I never knew about by a few minutes. Luckily the land owner (Freeport Braintree) applied common sense and said that as I was a customer and I could prove I spent more then £10 in the shops then that qualified me to park all day for free.

Had I not kept a food receipt it might have been a different story and been into a fraught appeals process and challenge of their cost claim. Not a nice way for a customer to be treated should that have been the case.

P.S. The rules are different in Scotland.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Yep no such thing as private land in Scotland, technically you could pitch a tent on someone's front lawn and live there, the grass on top of the land does belong to them and you could technically then get done for damaging it  silly laws.

I think the only places you cannon be prosecuted for trespass is railways, and mod. Not sure about royal estates like Balmoral.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up John, but in MY experience it never goes any further than a few months of letters. The cost is too high to take someone to court - especially if there's no fine in the end. If someone hasn't entered into any dialogue with them (which would affect any defence submitted subsequently) then they have no idea what the defence may be and its just too risky (cost-wise).
I don't actually make a habit of parking on private land and overstaying - but I certainly didn't pay their invoices when I have done. 
The worst is motorway service stations - you might have been eating, washing and then taking a much needed rest. But they want you to get off their land and put yours and everyone else's safety at risk !


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mullum said:


> Thanks for clearing that up John, but in MY experience it never goes any further than a few months of letters. The cost is too high to take someone to court - especially if there's no fine in the end. If someone hasn't entered into any dialogue with them (which would affect any defence submitted subsequently) then they have no idea what the defence may be and its just too risky (cost-wise).
> I don't actually make a habit of parking on private land and overstaying - but I certainly didn't pay their invoices when I have done.
> The worst is motorway service stations - you might have been eating, washing and then taking a much needed rest. But they want you to get off their land and put yours and everyone else's safety at risk !


It certainly never _used to_ go any further. But the law has definitely changed recently and it's worth bearing it in mind when parking these days. Have a look on the pepipoo.com forums for more info on where you stand if you get fined.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

cheers spandex, i will have a look.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's only been since 2012 that the balance has shifted. Whether it ultimately goes to court is a point that may our may not be reached but it has become more likely than previously. If they have evidence, e.g. camera monitored entrance and exit and are compliant with signage they have enough evidence and someone to chase now. The advice on all the legal forums is not to ignore now. The small claims route is being used and they can claim their court fee back if they win. True they don't know what defence you will put up but most people don't want the stress of the brinkmanship so they are more confident harassing.

The advice now is to challenge through the appeal process but not admit that the driver was the registered keeper to maintain uncertainty. The good news is that in every case where an appeal challenge has gone to the ombudsman, under a campaign MongerSavingExpert are running, the ruling was against the car park operator. Often it's because they claim the maximum £100 but can't show how that cost is justified. My challenge for example (had I not had a receipt) would have been on the basis that shopping there meant there was no charge, so what cost did they incur? Also under the Unfair Contract Terms act they can't demand I keep receipts - plus some other things - but it's best not to have all the stress. Perhaps you would rather brave it out, in which case I hope it's a success.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I would say that obviously what has happened her is that the lady has obv seen you in the drivers seat, reversing light on and thot.. mmm , that's a woman,, obviously she is not going to reverse since we don't know how to and is prob sitting in the drivers seat to warm it up until her man comes out to take control of the situation , and has put the auto car in R instead of P..... so please girl, ( if you are a girl :lol: ) take a bit of your own advice and " chill ".......


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

roddy said:


> I would say that obviously what has happened her is that the lady has obv seen you in the drivers seat, reversing light on and thot.. mmm , that's a woman,, obviously she is not going to reverse since we don't know how to and is prob sitting in the drivers seat to warm it up until her man comes out to take control of the situation , and has put the auto car in R instead of P..... so please girl, ( if you are a girl :lol: ) take a bit of your own advice and " chill ".......


said car is a manual you fool

J
xx


----------

